# REW with Apogee Symphony



## hbjans (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi all,
I tried to run REW with my Apogee Symphony 32 system, but cannot get the input going. REW does not see the Symphony in the preferences. In an old post i read that this is a Java problem with Apple. Does anyone know if there is a way around this yet?
Thanks!
Jan


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> <<<<snip>>>>
> In an old post i read that this is a Java problem with Apple. Does anyone know if there is a way around this yet?


- There's no official Java "fix" from Oracle ( that I know about ) & more grist for the mill, REW's author does not currently own the latest Mac hardware to test out all the various permutations & combinations between hardware & software . Remember, this is still "free software" ( with all the accompanying warts ) .

- Your best options ( at the moment ) ;

(i) Buy a 2-chnl ( only ) USB based soundcard ( along with a calibrated test mic / & so you know ,,,,
- your favorite studio condensor mic will likely not suffice as a test mic .
(ii) Buy a USB based ( calibrated ) test mic ( such as the *UMIK-1* from miniDSP ) . It acts as an "All-In-One" mic/soundcard .
(iii) Download *"Soundflower"* and challenge yourself ( to learn ) how to manipulate SoundFlower's virtual routing capabilities ( others have reported success in using it to route signals to & from REW ) .
(iv) Alternately, run Windows under BootCamp or Parallels & then use the Windows version of REW .
(v) (Or) buy a Mac based bit of test software like *Fuzz Measure* . 

:sn:


----------



## matte (Jul 14, 2010)

Fwiw I just installed windows xp via boot camp on my macbook pro and ordered a umik-1. Gonna use it to measure my mixing room and the church PA. 

I have not had very good luck with my Metric Halo boxes (Mac only) with REW or fuzz measure in OSX. So I bought the umik-1 and a lexicon alpha for the output. I know I could have used the MBP's headphone out but wanted balanced outs. I also wanted windows so I could use the beta version which can use the umik as an spl meter. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Oh and before anyone runs off and buys the alpha, it doesn't have phantom power. I have some pres with phantom so I'll be okay should I ever need to use it with a different mic. I just didn't realize that before I bought it. Okay now if the mic will just get here. It's cleared customs in Chicago.


----------



## hbjans (Dec 26, 2011)

thanks all! does anyone know of a cheap 2 channel convertor that will work?
jan


----------



## hbjans (Dec 26, 2011)

will this work?

Focusrite Scarlett 2I2 USB

thanks,
j


----------



## Jargon (Oct 26, 2012)

I have the Scarlett and it works great while I have found measurements showing it flat down to 10Hz. However, I use Windows. 

Hey matte,

You mean you did not manage to make Metric Halo to work at all on Mac through Windows (bootcamp)?

I was thinking of getting the Halo but I want to use it as a multichannel DAC mostly through the PC and maybe use a MAC mini just for setting it up. I intend to output audio to it through a Lynx AES16e.

In other words there is no way to make windows see the mic preamps of the Metric Halo while you can't use it with REW even through a MAC. Is this right? 

Well, that certainly is a problem!


----------

